# [kde] comment le supprimer proprement? (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

Après pas mal de temps sous KDE, j'envisage de changer pour un quelque chose de plus léger, basé très certainement sur openbox, mais j'aimerais savoir comment l'enlever en gardant un système propre. D'où ma présence ici. Pour supprimer KDE, suffit-il de supprimer tous les paquets de kde-base et leurs dépendances (emerge --depclean) ou vaut-il mieux reprendre une installation neuve? A votre avis? 

Merci d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Mets "-kde" dans ton USE, désinstalle explicitement tout ce qui est lié à KDE dans ton "world" (au moins kde-meta ou un truc du genre : fais un "grep kde /var/lib/portage/world), puis emerge --ask --deep --depclean, puis un revdep-rebuild.

Normalement, tout sera enlevé proprement, il ne restera que 2-3 bricoles (fichiers de config modifiés, ...).

Donc, dans le genre :

```
nano /etc/make.conf #pour mettre -kde dans USE

emerge -Cav `grep kde /var/lib/portage/world` &&

emerge -DuNav world &&

emerge -Da --depclean &&

revdep-rebuild -i
```

----------

## Kevin57

Merci! Je n'ai pas ma gentoo sous la main pendant quelques temps mais j'essaierai ça dès mon retour!

Et a propos des USE genre "kde", si je passe à un système avec openbox, je peux mettre -kde, -gnome, mais quid de qt et gtk? C'est jouable de tous les désactiver? Et pour le ménage des fichiers de config, je peux déjà supprimer tous les dossiers cachés du genre ~/.kde, ~/.kde4, etc sans me poser de question?

----------

## xaviermiller

Désactive gnome et kde, mais pas qt et gtk, car la grande majorité des applications graphiques se basent sur QT ou GTK (ou un dérivé, comme wxWidgets, ...).

----------

## Kevin57

OK merci beaucoup! Je ferai tout ça dès mon retour!

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

On dirait que ça a marché ?  :Wink: 

Cool !

----------

## Kevin57

En fait je ne l'ai pas encore fait, j'ai passé le sujet en "résolu" parce que j'ai eu ma réponse. Je ne suis pas chez moi pendant encore environ une semaine donc je ne pourrai tester qu'une fois chez moi (mon netbook étant bien trop faible pour gérer la compilation nécessaire à gentoo) mais je profite d'avoir du temps libre pour me renseigner. Par contre, je sens qu'après plus un mois d'absence je vais avoir une belle liste de MAJ à faire!!

----------

